
Outsmarted - DiabloD3
https://thebaffler.com/salvos/outsmarted-perlstein
======
andrewclunn
For an article so concerned with intelligence and our evaluation and
relationship to it (as a society), this article seems to purposefully remain
outdated. It focuses on pre genetic views of eugenics and heritability and
couches its arguments in literature as truth, or blatantly false assertions
(such as the heritability of intelligence being negligible). Unconvincing.

